# My Daughters PROM!!!!



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Well my daughter finally got her PROM over with LOL. Man this one bout made me go for broke. She is in 11th grade and went to Prom Saturday night. They all had a blast. Her boyfriend had moved to Texas but we got him a bus ticket to come here for the Prom. So this last week Ive been busy running around getting everything picked up and such...anyway here are some pics I took. My 17 year old daughter Brittany and her Boyfriend Chris and friends...
PROM May 5th 2007 pictures by Wormyt - Photobucket


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

She has your gorgeous smile, Mama!


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Thats great they had fun and everyone got home safe, a happy ending indeed.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Ah the junior prom.... cant remeber a thing from that night.
Everyone looked great and I'm so proud of you wormy not a prop in site.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanx for the pics wormyt. I'm glad your daughter and date had a great time. After all that preparation, you can have the week off!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I can't believe you took pictures, how can you find the time!! LOL

Thanks for sharing


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Aaww she looks gorgeous!!!!! I'm glad they had a great time, they sure do look happy!!! 
P.S. I was expecting more pictures


----------



## thenameisaimee (Sep 24, 2006)

aww shes so beautiful! I love her dress....ahhh I remember prom, quite well. lol. And I get to do it all over again next year. haha. No one ever said letting your kids go to school was cheap! hahaha


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks so much but did anyone NOTICE the skeletons in the background LOL.
PROM May 5th 2007 :: DSC00398.jpg picture by Wormyt - Photobucket
it looks like the guy is looking over there at them LOL. Thats my lady waiting for Mr Right and Mr Right sitting beside her. You can see them back in the corner of that room LOL. I didnt have anywhere else to store them so they sit there by the fireplace always LOL.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

lol wormy... does that guy know you are a halloween nut?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

How can he not? LOL


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

slightlymad you spoke to soon--lol
great pics wormyt


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Man I am slipping


----------

